

Ask HN: is there a "Yesterday's HN" app? - engtech

The comments on Hacker News are often better than the article linked to, and I've found the oldest articles on the front page often have the best insight.<p>This makes me question how many times I've missed excellent discussion by reading new articles too soon.<p>Has anyone done a Hacker News portal / app that shows "yesterday's front page" or "yesterday's top links"?
======
TobiasFunkeMD
I don't know about anything that does yesterday, but Wayback Letter
(<http://www.waybackletter.com/>) takes it even further. It is a newsletter
that you can get weekly or daily. It will give you top stories from 1 month, 1
year, 2 years, 3 years, 4 years and 5 years ago. I've been using it and I
really enjoy it.

------
olalonde
Yes: <http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/>

------
zio99
Yupp! <http://hntimeline.com/>

